# Shark Sighting at Ko Olina



## Southdown13 (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like the shark was in Lagoon 4 which next to the lagoon in front of the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.  Here is the link.

Shark Sighting Clears Lagoon at Ko Olina

Shark Sighting Clears Lagoon at Ko Olina 
Written by KGMB9 News 
January 09, 2009 05:20 PM

"A surprise visitor made a big splash at Ko Olina. Check out what wandered into the lagoon.
Judging by the size, it looks like a hammerhead shark.
You can see the surprise on the faces of swimmers.
One person caught all the commotion on her cell phone camera.
"Just having a good time and suddenly someone said get out of the lagoon, started screaming and yelling get out, get out," said shark spotter Lucy Mendoza. "Somebody said 'shark, shark, shark' so everybody started rushing out of the lagoon."


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to clarify - Lagoon 4 the one to the left of the Ko Olina as you face the ocean - the one closest to the marina. Lagoon 3 is the one in front of the resort.

Swam with a turtle in that Lagoon 4 for about 15 minutes. It was trying to find a way out of lagoon. Probably same thing here.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am at Ko'Olina now
Odd that I would have to learn about this from TUG  LOL

Off to Waiohai today -- hopefully shark free

Aloha


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Jan 10, 2009)

aloha

Enjoy Waiohai!  We have been there several times when the "shark" sign is up at the beach ... usually we head for the canyon or the something other than beach swimming on those days ...


----------



## kmij (Jan 10, 2009)

*sharks*

i thought, when we purchased from marriott, (pre-construction) we were told that they put up screening between the rock piles to prevent any sharks from coming in the lagoon!!   we are going there next month.  i  sure hope they have moved on by then!!!


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 12, 2009)

kmij said:


> i thought, when we purchased from marriott, (pre-construction) we were told that they put up screening between the rock piles to prevent any sharks from coming in the lagoon!!   we are going there next month.  i  sure hope they have moved on by then!!!



The lagoon with the shark is not the one in front of the resort. It is the one closest to the Marina, to the left of the Marriott lagoon.

Based on the limited number of fish I saw in the Marriott lagoon, you might be right about the screening. But if you go over to the marina lagoon you can see a lot of fish. Particularly in the inlet channels on the outside.


----------



## winger (Jan 12, 2009)

kmij said:


> i thought, when we purchased from marriott, (pre-construction) we were told that they put up screening between the rock piles to prevent any sharks from coming in the lagoon!!   we are going there next month.  i  sure hope they have moved on by then!!!


Well, when I was in the middle of lagoon 3, I saw two guys in snorkel gear slowly and effortlessly made their way from inside the lagoon 3 to OUTSIDE the lagoon.  I assume a shark can make it INTO the lagoon as effortlessly.


----------



## Scubaguy (Mar 21, 2013)

*Sharks not uncommon*

Sharks are everywhere in Hawaii. Hammerheads, tigers, great white, and harmless reef sharks all live within a few feet of these lagoons. There are no nets to keep them out of the lagoons, I have swam into open ocean from the lagoons many times.

This is their home. You are the visitor. Shark attacks are infrequent though so don't worry much.


----------



## Scubaguy (Mar 21, 2013)

winger said:


> Well, when I was in the middle of lagoon 3, I saw two guys in snorkel gear slowly and effortlessly made their way from inside the lagoon 3 to OUTSIDE the lagoon.  I assume a shark can make it INTO the lagoon as effortlessly.



Actually it's easier to get into the lagoons than out due to currents and tide. Ever try to out-swim a shark?


----------



## Scubaguy (Mar 21, 2013)

*Another Ko Olina shark sighting*

http://www.khon2.com/news/local/story/Shark-spotted-at-Ko-Olina-lagoon/ADuc0havlk-kLewRnceqKA.cspx


----------

